# Porque, porquê e por que



## Denis555

Outsider said:


> Aqui em Portugal escreve-se assim.


 

Só para deixar claro...

*A Utilização do Porquê? [no Brasil] *

"Por que / Por quê / Porque / Porquê". 

 Confira alguns exemplos:

- Não sei por que você acha isso.
- Claro. Por quê?
- Não julgues porque não te julguem.
- Dê-me ao menos um porquê para sua atitude.

A forma por que é a seqüência de uma preposição (por) e um pronome interrogativo (que). É equivalente a "por qual motivo", "por qual razão", vejamos:

- Não sei por qual motivo você acha isso.
- Não sei por qual razão você acha isso.

Caso surja no final de uma frase, imediatamente antes de um ponto: final, de interrogação ou exclamação, ou um ponto de reticências, a seqüência deve ser grafada por quê, pois,d evido à posição na frase, o monossílabo que passa a ser tônico.

- Não sei por quê!
- Ainda não terminou? Por quê?

Existem casos em que por que representa uma seqüência preposição + pronome relativo, equivalendo a pelo qual, pelos quais, pelas quais, pela qual. Em outros contextos por que equivale a "para que":

- O túnel por que deveríamos passar desabou ontem.
A forma porque também é uma conjunção, equivalente a pois, já que, uma vez que, como:

- Você continua implicando comigo! É porque eu faltei ontem?

Porque também pode indicar finalidade, como: para que, afim de. Trata-se de um uso mais frequente na linguagem atual.

A forma porquê representa um substantivo. Significa causa, razão, motivo e normalmente surge acompanha de uma palavra determinando, um artigo, por exemplo.

- Creio que os verdadeiros porquês mais uma vez não vieram à luz.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns Denis!

Abri um novo tópico para os porquês de acordo com as regras do fórum: 

9.Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. If you wish to talk about a related subject, open a new thread. 
10. Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each of them.


----------



## Pedrovski

Alentugano said:


> Exemplos:
> 1._ Porque *é que* pergunta isso?*/ Por que *é que* pergunta isso?**_
> ou
> _2. Porque pergunta isso?*/ Por que pergunta isso?**
> ou
> 3. Por que razão pergunta isso?
> 
> *norma portuguesa
> **norma brasileira
> _




Não tinha ideia que os brasileiros usavam "por que" em vez de "porque"...
Já agora, a título de curiosidade pessoal, quem é que modificou a versão "original", os tugas ou os brazucas?


----------



## Vin Raven

Pedrovski said:


> Não tinha ideia que os brasileiros usavam "por que" em vez de "porque"...
> Já agora, a título de curiosidade pessoal, quem é que modificou a versão "original", os tugas ou os brazucas?



É uma contração normal mas os brasucas gostam de espaço extra.


----------



## Outsider

Não sei qual foi a versão original, mas mesmo em Portugal alguns autores preferem escrever _por que_ nas perguntas (embora sejam uma minoria). Também é assim que se escreve em espanhol.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Não sei qual foi a versão original, mas mesmo em Portugal alguns autores preferem escrever _por que_ nas perguntas (embora sejam uma minoria).


José Saramago é um deles.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Não sei qual foi a versão original, mas mesmo em Portugal alguns autores preferem escrever _por que_ nas perguntas (embora sejam uma minoria). Também é assim que se escreve em espanhol.



Na escola primária era normal os alunos terem essa dúvida, isto é, quando usar por que e quando usar porque. Aprendi por aqui que a diferença é que para se perguntar usa-se por que (why) e para responder usar-se porque (because). Pensava que isso era uma regra para todos os países de língua portuguesa. Em Portugal não é assim ?

Também há o porquê, que pode ser usado na qualidade de substantivo, como na frase: qual é o porquê da sua pergunta ?


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, o mais habitual é não fazer distinção entre perguntas e respostas. De um modo geral, escrevemos _porque_. (Há umas excepções, mas não vamos complicar. )


----------



## jazyk

> - Não julgues *porque *não te julguem.



Incorreto. Aqui é por que separado, equivalente a para que.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, o mais habitual é não fazer distinção entre perguntas e respostas. De um modo geral, escrevemos _porque_. (Há umas excepções, mas não vamos complicar. )


Ai meu Deus ... estou começando a pensar que realmente temos dois idiomas português ... até as regras gramaticais aprendidas aqui, que pensei serem originárias de Portugal, neste fórum, estou percebendo que esta crença era (é) infundada.


----------



## Outsider

É só a palavra _porque/por que_ que tem estas variações caprichosas de grafia.


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ai meu Deus ... estou começando a pensar que realmente temos dois idiomas português ... até as regras gramaticais aprendidas aqui, que pensei serem originárias de Portugal, neste fórum, estou percebendo que esta crença era (é) infundada.


 
A questão do *porque* vs *por que* está longe de gerar consenso. Se, por um lado não há dúvida que a norma em Portugal diz que se deve usar *porque* tanto nas perguntas (com a função de advérbio interrogativo) quanto nas respostas (conjunção causal), por outro lado, na prática, não é bem isto que sucede. Como o Outsider já referiu, vários escritores não observam esta norma e preferem distinguir as perguntas das respostas utilizando, respectivamente, *por que* e *porque*. 
Há também linguistas que defendem esta diferenciação. 
Nos _Media_, com destaque para o cinema e a televisão, os filmes e programas (séries, documentários, talk shows, etc.) em língua estrangeira são legendados em português optando-se, na maior parte dessas legendas, por utilizar *por que *e* porque*. Posso afirmá-lo porque sou um ávido consumidor deste tipo de _media._


----------



## Opera fan

A não ser que tenham havido modificações desde 1985, isto é o que a minha Gramática do Português Contemporâneo, também no mesmo ano publicada no Rio de Janeiro pela Nova Fronteira,  diz sobre a palavra “porque”:

   a) Advérbio interrogativo de causa  -  Por que não vieste à festa?
                                                   -  Não sei por que não vieste à festa.
   b) Conjunção coordenativa explicativa  -  Vamos comer, porque estou morrendo de fome.
   c) Conjunção subordinativa causal   -  Tenho continuado a poetar, porque decididamente se me renovou o estro.
   d) Conjunção subordinativa final  - (porque = para que)  Não bastava a sua boa   vontade para que tudo se arranjasse.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Opera fan said:


> A não ser que tenham havido modificações desde 1985, isto é o que a minha Gramática do Português Contemporâneo, também no mesmo ano publicada no Rio de Janeiro pela Nova Fronteira,  diz sobre a palavra “porque”:
> 
> a) Advérbio interrogativo de causa  -  Por que não vieste à festa?
> -  Não sei por que não vieste à festa.
> b) Conjunção coordenativa explicativa  -  Vamos comer, porque estou morrendo de fome.
> c) Conjunção subordinativa causal   -  Tenho continuado a poetar, porque decididamente se me renovou o estro.
> d) Conjunção subordinativa final  - (porque = para que)  Não bastava a sua boa   vontade para que tudo se arranjasse.


Foi assim que aprendi e muito antes de 1985 ... he he


----------



## Outsider

Opera fan said:


> A não ser que tenham havido modificações desde 1985, isto é o que a minha Gramática do Português Contemporâneo, também no mesmo ano publicada no Rio de Janeiro pela Nova Fronteira,  diz sobre a palavra “porque”:


Acontece que o Celso Cunha e o Lindley Cintra são dos tais autores que preferem escrever duas palavras nas perguntas, e uma nas respostas. Até fingem que toda a gente faz como eles, o que me irritou um bocado quando li a gramática deles. (E surpreendeu. Logo eles, que são sempre tão inclusivos!)
Na literatura e em traduções, a maioria dos portugueses escreve _porque_ quer nas respostas quer nas perguntas.

(Se dependesse de mim, escrevíamos sempre duas palavras separadas. )


----------



## Condelis

Boa noite a todos!

Tenho uma dúvida que pode ser considerada "de palmatória"  e que me suscita esta dúvida:

Quando devo utilizar cada uma desta palavras?

Por exemplo:

O "why" inglês pode ser traduzido por "porquê" ou "porque é que..." e o "because" por "porque". Então quando é que se utiliza o "por que..."?

Sei que esta minha questão é denotativa de uma ingnorância atroz da Língua Portuguesa, mas se me puderem ajudar, talvez então passe a sentir-me menos embaraçada quando estas palavras me surgem num texto em português ou numa tradução!

Muito grata!


----------



## Condelis

Obrigada Vandinha,

Como sempre, você é eficientíssima! E claro que, lendo este tópico, já estou a dilucidar as minhas dúvidas!

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Alandria

No Brasil:

Por que = para começo de perguntas com complemento

Ex: Por que você fez isso?

Por quê = para uma pergunta sem complemento

Ex: Você acha que a culpa é dele? Por quê?

Porque = para respostas (pois)

Ex: Fi-lo porque o quis. (Jânio Quadros)

Porquê = substantivo (motivo, razão).

Ex: Há um porquê para isso ter acontecido.


**Casos especiais**

Não sei explicar esses próximos casos, mas sei usá-los, apenas me fixando nesses exemplos.

Por que/Por quê

Ex: Eu não sei por que ele fez isso.
Ex: Eu também não sei por quê. (note que não há complemento)


----------



## sara_gdleon

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Na escola primária era normal os alunos terem essa dúvida, isto é, quando usar por que e quando usar porque. Aprendi por aqui que a diferença é que para se perguntar usa-se por que (why) e para responder usar-se porque (because). Pensava que isso era uma regra para todos os países de língua portuguesa. Em Portugal não é assim ?
> 
> Também há o porquê, que pode ser usado na qualidade de substantivo, como na frase: qual é o porquê da sua pergunta ?


 
está certo, em espanhol por qué é (why) porque (because) e porqué é quando perguntamos o porqué das coisas


----------



## MOC

Em relação à distinção entre "porque" e "por que", pessoalmente faço-a mediante a situação em que se encontre.

Situação 1: situação em que existe um substantivo a seguir ao "porque" na questão.

ex 1: Por que razão fizeste isso?
ex 2: Por que motivo fizeste isso?

Situação 2: situação em que existe um verbo a seguir ao "porque" na questão.

ex 1: Porque será que não se passa nada?
ex 2: Porque é que farei esta distinção?

Situação 3: situação de resposta a uma questão.

ex 1: Faço esta distinção porque sempre pensei que fosse a correcta.
ex 2: Faço-a também, provavelmente, porque é a forma que estou habituado.

Situação 4: situação em que a questão consiste somente da palavra "porque" ou "porque" é usado como substantivo.

ex 1: Porquê?

ex 2: Será que existe um porquê?


Estou disposto a que me anulem toda essa ilusão de correcção, o importante é aprender.


----------



## kurumin

Mesmo escrevendo PORQUE, eu pronuncio [poh'ke] ou [puh'ke] 
Não pronuncio como ['purk], comum em Portugal 
O mais legal seria escrever sempre POR QUE


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> O mais legal seria escrever sempre POR QUE


Também acho.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Em relação à distinção entre "porque" e "por que", pessoalmente faço-a mediante a situação em que se encontre.
> 
> Situação 1: situação em que existe um substantivo a seguir ao "porque" na questão.
> 
> ex 1: Por que razão fizeste isso?
> ex 2: Por que motivo fizeste isso?
> 
> Situação 2: situação em que existe um verbo a seguir ao "porque" na questão.
> 
> ex 1: Porque será que não se passa nada?
> ex 2: Porque é que farei esta distinção?
> 
> Situação 3: situação de resposta a uma questão.
> 
> ex 1: Faço esta distinção porque sempre pensei que fosse a correcta.
> ex 2: Faço-a também, provavelmente, porque é a forma que estou habituado.
> 
> Situação 4: situação em que a questão consiste somente da palavra "porque" ou "porque" é usado como substantivo.
> 
> ex 1: Porquê?
> 
> ex 2: Será que existe um porquê?
> 
> 
> Estou disposto a que me anulem toda essa ilusão de correcção, o importante é aprender.


Não, é uma excelente exemplificação de como se escrevem as palavras em Portugal. Eu apenas acrescentaria um caso, _porquê_ + oração substantiva:

Porquê eu?
...
Porquê preocupar-me?
...
Porquê preocupado?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Por que não usar a regra específica para estes casos, já que ela existe ? he he


----------



## Outsider

Bem, agora que olho melhor, os exemplos do MOC estão bem, mas as explicações são demasiado abrangentes.



> Situação 1: situação em que existe um substantivo a seguir ao "porque" na questão.
> 
> ex 1: Por que razão fizeste isso?
> ex 2: Por que motivo fizeste isso?
> 
> *Neste caso não é tanto por vir antes de substantivo, mas porque "por que" quer dizer "por qual", e não "porquê".*
> 
> Situação 2: situação em que existe um verbo a seguir ao "porque" na questão.
> 
> *Depende de se o verbo está num tempo finito ou não finito (infinitivo, gerúndio, particípio passado).*
> 
> ex 1: Porque será que não se passa nada?
> ex 2: Porque é que farei esta distinção?


Julgo que ele há-de concordar com os contra-exemplos que eu dei...


----------



## MOC

Na primeira situação estou perfeitamente de acordo, e já estava consciente disso antes ainda de ter dado o exemplo. Simplesmente me pareceu que explicando dessa forma não existiriam opções passíveis de o contrariar. Caso fosse um verbo não diria por exemplo "Por que é...?" pelo mesmo motivo que não diria "Por qual é...?".

Seja como for essa explicação é bem melhor que a minha. Concordo. No entanto não me vejo a usar "por que" noutras situações que não "Por qual". O meu raciocínio implícito não o permitiria.

A segunda situação acho que não percebi. Algum contra-exemplo mais concreto para me ajudar a perceber?


----------



## Outsider

Estes dois, que já dei. 



Outsider said:


> Porquê preocupar-me?
> ...
> Porquê preocupado?


----------



## MOC

Ah sim. Toda a razão. Não me tinha apercebido.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Porquê preocupar-me?


_*Porque* preocupar-me?_ também é perfeitamente possível e correcto, não concorda?
...


Outsider said:


> Porquê preocupado?


Esta não me soa muito bem. Eu escreveria _Preocupado porquê?_


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> _*Porque* preocupar-me?_ é perfeitamente possível e correcto, não concorda?


Eu nunca diria isso.



Alentugano said:


> Esta não me soa muito bem. Eu escreveria _Preocupado porquê?_


Também é possível. De facto, a frase não soa bem fora de contexto, mas imagine o seguinte diálogo:

_-- Como te sentes?
-- Cansado, desanimado, preocupado...
-- Porquê 'preocupado'?_


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Eu nunca diria isso.


Mas isso não quer dizer que não seja possível e gramaticalmente correcta. Eu não diria nenhuma delas. O mais provável seria dizer "preocupar-me porquê?/para quê?" ou "porque é que me preocupo?"



Outsider said:


> Também é possível. De facto, a frase não soa bem fora de contexto, mas imagine o seguinte diálogo:
> 
> _-- Como te sentes?_
> _-- Cansado, desanimado, preocupado..._
> _-- Porquê 'preocupado'?_


Não duvido que esteja correcta. Apenas soa pouco natural em linguagem coloquial.


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Mas isso não quer dizer que não seja possível e gramaticalmente correcta. Eu não diria nenhuma delas. O mais provável seria dizer "preocupar-me porquê?/para quê?" ou "porque é que me preocupo?"


"Porquê preocupar-me?" talvez eu não dissesse, mas era bem capaz de dizer "Porquê tentar?", ou "Para quê tentar?" 
Mas nunca diria "Porque tentar?" nem "Para que tentar?", com ênfase na primeira sílaba, e nunca ouvi ninguém falar assim.



Alentugano said:


> Não duvido que esteja correcta. Apenas soa pouco natural em linguagem coloquial.


A mim, soa-me perfeitamente coloquial, embora admita que a ordem inversa, "Preocupado, porquê?" é capaz de ser mais comum.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> "Porquê preocupar-me?" talvez eu não dissesse, mas era bem capaz de dizer "Porquê tentar?", ou "Para quê tentar?"
> Mas nunca diria "Porque tentar?" nem "Para que tentar?", com ênfase na primeira sílaba, e nunca ouvi ninguém falar assim.
> 
> A mim, soa-me perfeitamente coloquial, embora admita que a ordem inversa, "Preocupado, porquê?" é capaz de ser mais comum.



Voltando à _vaca fria, _consideremos estas frases:

_Pra que tanto alarido? _vs _Pra quê tanto alarido? 
Por que esperas? vs Por quê esperas?
O que trazes aí? vs O quê trazes aí? 

_Eu vejo um padrão aqui. E esse padrão diz-me que a primeira hipótese para cada uma das frases é que faz sentido.


----------



## Outsider

Não concordo inteiramente. Para mim é assim:



Alentugano said:


> _Pra que tanto alarido? _vs _Pra quê tanto alarido?_
> Por que esperas? vs Por quê esperas?
> O que trazes aí? vs O quê trazes aí?


----------



## Alandria

Alentugano said:


> Voltando à _vaca fria, _consideremos estas frases:
> 
> _Pra que tanto alarido? _vs _Pra quê tanto alarido?
> Por que esperas? vs Por quê esperas?
> O que trazes aí? vs O quê trazes aí?
> 
> _Eu vejo um padrão aqui. E esse padrão diz-me que a primeira hipótese para cada uma das frases é que faz sentido.





Outsider said:


> Não concordo inteiramente. Para mim é assim:



Esse exemplo me parece fonético e falho, há um discurso no Brasil de que todos os "ques" tônicos devem ser grafados com circunflexo, porém só o português paulistano e de partes do sul usa essa lógica com perfeição. Diferente dos paulistanos, eu falo sempre "por quÊ", enquanto eles distinguem "por que" de "por quê" na fala.


----------



## Alentugano

Pois é, Out, pra mim "Pra que tanto alarido?" está absolutamente correcta. Acho que vou ter de recorrer ao Ciberdúvidas para ficar esclarecido.
Obrigado pelas suas respostas e bom fim de semana.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Esse exemplo me parece fonético e falho, há um discurso no Brasil de que todos os "ques" tônicos devem ser grafados com circunflexo, porém só o português paulistano e de partes do sul usa essa lógica com perfeição. Diferente dos paulistanos, eu falo sempre "por quÊ", enquanto eles distinguem "por que" de "por quê" na fala.


Não entendi muito bem o que quis dizer com "fonético e falho", mas lembre-se que as regras de ortografia para estas palavras não são as mesmas em Portugal e no Brasil.


----------



## Alandria

A que você citou de Alentugano são iguais.

Na maioria dos dialetos do Brasil não se distingue em pronúncia "por que" de "por quê", só em São Paulo e no sul se faz essa distinção, era isso que eu queria dizer. 

Muitas gramáticas ainda citam a diferença de pronúncia como regra de quando escrever "por que" e  "por quê" .


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> A que você citou de Alentugano são iguais.


Quer dizer que as duas frases em cada par se pronunciam da mesma maneira? Mas em Portugal isso não acontece. Como eu disse, as nossas regras de ortografia são diferentes neste caso.


----------



## MOC

Eu usaria as 3 frases acima, que o Outsider considerou que usaria também.

Outra forma que me ocorreu agora para diferenciar e que me servirá para explicar, ainda que mentalmente construa as frases instintivamente sem pensar nestas questões foi a seguinte:

- No caso da primeira frase utilizaria "Pra quê tanto alarido?" pois esta frase  tem obviamente o mesmo sentido que "Tanto alarido, para quê?" "Tanta confusão, tanta confusão, e para quê? Para nada."

Dá-me ideia que em termos de sentido que traz à frase, este pra quê é identico ao porquê da expressão "Porquê?". A situação que se está a ponderar já foi referida anteriormente em conversa.

Não me consigo imaginar, ou a qualquer outra pessoa em Portugal, a usar "Porque" sem mais nada na frase. Depois de ouvir alguém dizer "Porque" ficarei sempre à espera de mais qualquer coisa.

- No caso das duas frases seguintes:
_
Por que esperas? vs Por quê esperas?

_A segunda questão só faz sentido, na minha cabeça, se for dividida em duas distintas "Porquê? Esperas?"

Exemplo prático que se passou comigo precisamente ontem : 

- Vou ao banco.
- Demoras muito?
- Porquê? Esperas?
- Sim, se te despachares.
_
O que trazes aí? vs O quê trazes aí?
_
A segunda questão só faz sentido na minha cabeça, se for dividida em duas distintas (onde é que eu já li isto?  ) "O quê? Trazes aí?"

Exemplo prático que não se passou comigo ontem.

- Acho que vamos precisar de um camião para trazer o móvel.
- Não foi preciso. Coube no meu carro.
- O quê? Trazes aí?


Resumindo, o "que" e o "quê" para além da fonética diferente em português (de Portugal), parecem-me ter um significado/ser usados num contexto diferente o que impediria que se pudesse escolher um ou outro em conversação oral ou por escrita.

É essa a minha opinião.


----------



## rivera

Quiser saber qual é a diferença entre um e outrbrigado


----------



## Outsider

Veja aqui. Acima.


----------



## rivera

Muito obrigado pela sua ajuda.Saudos


----------



## ham_let

Não sei porque.
Não sei por que.
Não sei porquê. <<<<this one?

or is it "Não sei porque." and "Não sei *o* porqu*ê*."?

Já sei porque você não me quer mais. <<<<I think it's this one, but I don't know why... I pronounce the sentence like the last two... Do I pronounce it wrong?
Já sei por que você não me quer mais.
Já sei porquê você não me quer mais.

(by the way, the last example has nothing to do with real life conversations I'm having... o__o)


----------



## Chriszinho85

Já tivemos várias discussões sobre o assunto.  Dá uma olhada neste _thread_:  

*Porque, porquê e por que

*Acho que vai esclarecer as suas dúvidas.

Também tem estes _threads_:

*"Por quê" ou "porque"?
**porquê PE (port. Europa)?
**Português brasileiro: "porque" e "porquê"*


----------



## ham_let

Whoops, lock thread please. 

BUT, if I still have questions to clear up, is it okay to resurrect the threads, even if they are old?

I read two of the 4 threads you posted half a year ago and I understand the concept for the most part, but I don't understand why people say there's no difference in pronunciation.

"Já sei por que você não me quer mais." sounds correct to me but after reading the threads I get the impression that "Já sei porque você não me quer mais." is the correct way to write it.  Unfortunately I didn't see a definitive answer in any of hte threads.


----------



## Chriszinho85

ham_let said:


> Whoops, lock thread please.
> 
> BUT, if I still have questions to clear up, is it okay to resurrect the threads, even if they are old?


Yes, it is.  I believe that's the recommended thing to do.  Usually if someone starts a thread with the same topic as an existing thread, Vanda will join the new thread to the existing one.  So don't worry about it.  


ham_let said:


> I read two of the 4 threads you posted half a year ago and I understand the concept for the most part, but I don't understand why people say there's no difference in pronunciation.


I guess that's the rule...haha.  I don't know how else to explain it.  Maybe someone else can elaborate on it, but no matter how it's written, even without the circumflex accent, the "e" is always closed.


ham_let said:


> "Já sei por que você não me quer mais." sounds correct to me but after reading the threads I get the impression that "Já sei porque você não me quer mais." is the correct way to write it.  Unfortunately I didn't see a definitive answer in any of hte threads.


You're right.  I think "Já sei por que você não me quer mais." is the correct way to write it because it fits this rule in the first link I posted:


> A forma *por que* é a seqüência de uma preposição (*por*) e um pronome interrogativo (*que*). É equivalente a "por qual motivo", "por qual razão"


----------



## ham_let

Muito obrigado! Acho que a confusão começou quando perguntei pro google o que ele acha. ¬__¬

Veja:
Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *16.500* para *"sei porque voce* 
Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *721* para *"sei por que voce*


----------



## Outsider

ham_let said:
			
		

> "Já sei por que você não me quer mais." sounds correct to me but after reading the threads I get the impression that "Já sei porque você não me quer mais." is the correct way to write it.


You are correct (in both orthographies). In statements, you normally write _porque_ as one.



Chriszinho85 said:


> Maybe someone else can elaborate on it, but no matter how it's written, even without the circumflex accent, the "e" is always closed.


In Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## almufadado

MOC said:


> Em relação à distinção entre "porque" e "por que", pessoalmente faço-a mediante a situação em que se encontre.
> 
> Situação 1: situação em que existe um substantivo a seguir ao "porque" na questão.
> 
> ex 1: Por que razão fizeste isso?
> ex 2: Por que motivo fizeste isso?



Concordo, pela parte do Português de Portugal, com tudo o que disse o MOC.

Queria apenas acrescentar *porque acho* necessário,*que motivo* nos leva a fazer a distinção / *qual o motivo* *que* nos leva a fazer a distinção. 

No exemplo "Por que motivo fizeste isso?" é possivel/passivel de ser substituir por ""*Qual o *motivo por que (=pelo qual) fizeste isso?".

Ou seja é a ênfase em "que motivo" que cria a distinção". In English it would be more in the terms of "which was the motive ?".

No caso de ser "o motivo porquê fizeste isso?" it would translate as "What was *the reason why you did that* ?  

And further more, you could answer "Fi-lo (Fiz o) porque achei bem ! E não precisas de saber o porquê !" that would be written "I did it because I thought it was right !  And you do not need to know why !"

Conclusão :

Porquê ? Porque ! = Why ? Because !

Se tiver verbos é pergunta resposta ! If it has verbs connected is question /answer !

Idiomaticas :
Por que meio = By which means !
Por que motivo/razão = What is the reason/motive!

Se tiver substantivos,  *por* é preposição e *que* é pronome relativo .

Thumb rule : If it can be exchanged by "*pelo qual/**pela qual*, *pelos quais*, *pelas quais*" then is "por que".


----------



## ScarlettK

*people!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just have one thing to state here:

The "por que's" whole thing is overrated!!!!

Just never mind, its not worth it!*


----------



## almufadado

Why, Scarlett ? Now that I was starting to like the thread ...


----------



## ScarlettK

You know this "por que" thing has become an issue when actually I think there are just so many more important things to bother about. Unless you have a huge knowledge of the language and you are native, I dont think one should give himself the trouble to learn this when it doesnt really affect communication...  Knowledge is knowledge, its always good to learn something new but knowing the rules of "por que" (and Im talking about schools in Brazil) has been taken almost as a synonym of having good linguistic skills... Com'on.... heheh Why not to have some fun with verbs conjugation instead?


----------



## almufadado

I call this kind of "tricks of the language", _*preciosismos*_.


----------



## ivex88

Hello. I'm a little confused when to use por que and when por quê. I'm learning br portugues.

For example, in this sentence - Por que o Kevin estava naquela casa, afinal?, did I translated right? Or should be por quê?
Or here - Gostaria de descobrir por que o Kevin a usou para orações ...(bracelet)

Could anyone explain me the difference? Thank you


----------



## machadinho

Both sentences are grammatically correct as far as Brazilian Portuguese is concerned. There is no difference between 'por que' and 'por quê' except that 'por quê' goes at the end of clauses.

Por que o Kevin estava lá?​O Kevin estava lá por quê?​​


----------



## ivex88

Ok, tnx 

And "Porque" is something like "because" right? I should not use it to ask questions?

ex - Porque está acordada?

I found this, so I was a little confused


----------



## ivex88

It should be Por que está acordada? i guess


----------



## machadinho

In Brazilian Portuguese 'porque' corresponds to English 'because'. It introduces the reason why something is so. Usually it's not used to ask questions but it can be. For example:

— Você sabe por que ela não está dormindo?​— (humorously) Porque ela está acordada? (Because she is awake?)​— Não, bobinho. Porque ela tomou muito café.​


----------



## ivex88

Wow thank you so much for the examples. I understand now.


----------



## machadinho

You're very welcome.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, é diferente.

PORQUE (o mais comum)
_*Porque* é que fizeste isso?_

POR QUE
_*Por que razão* fizeste isso?/ *Por que motivo* fizeste isso?
*Por que* estrada foste?  _

PORQUÊ
_Hoje não foste. *Porquê?
Porquê *tanta confusão?_




COMPARAR:
Porque esperas? (why?)
Por que esperas? (=por que coisa) (what are you waiting for?)


----------



## Vanda

Besides all the great explanations above, you can also read some previous discussions we had here.
Porque, porquê e por que


----------



## englishmania

Alentugano said:


> Voltando à _vaca fria, _consideremos estas frases:
> 
> _Pra que tanto alarido? _vs _Pra quê tanto alarido?
> Por que esperas? vs Por quê esperas?
> O que trazes aí? vs O quê trazes aí? _
> 
> Eu vejo um padrão aqui. E esse padrão diz-me que a primeira hipótese para cada uma das frases é que faz sentido.





Outsider said:


> Não concordo inteiramente. Para mim é assim:
> _Pra que tanto alarido? _vs _Pra quê tanto alarido?_
> Por que esperas? vs Por quê esperas?
> O que trazes aí? vs O quê trazes aí?



Para mim, também só fazem sentido as escolhas do Outsider.


----------

